# Newer Craftsman Friction Plate/Pulley Missing Spring?



## stodgygent (Apr 30, 2014)

Craftsman 30" 247.888300

After snowblowing today for about 40 minutes I couldn't shift down to 1 or reverse. 

After removing the belly cover and looking at it awhile, I found that the Friction Wheel Disc Assy (#656-04025A) (not the friction wheel with the rubber) does not retract when the drive lever is released. One possible problem is that it looks like one spring is missing (on the left), but also, the friction plate/pulley seems pretty wobbly when tension if off of it. Does this mean it has bad bearings?

If so, how is the Friction Wheel Disc Assy removed?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

It sounds like the friction disc bearing may be bad. It shouldn't wobble. Their not to bad to change, but you will have to split the machine in half, to replace it. Unless you can get in there with an open end wrench and a right angle screw driver to hold the stud the attaching nut is on. It may be to tight of access, though. Take pictures of everything, as you disassemble. To help with reassembly.


----------



## stodgygent (Apr 30, 2014)

That's something I was fearing. 

Yes, I try to take too many pictures, since too few don't help.

Thanks


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

parts diagrams: TRANSMISSION/WHEELS Diagram & Parts List for Model 247888300 Craftsman-Parts Snow-Removal-Equipment-Parts | SearsPartsDirect

You can find the parts much cheaper on ebay though....... but this may help ID what you are needing


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

There is a jamb nut on the far side of the pivoting plate holding the friction disk in place. It may have just loosen and thus saving you to buy new parts. 

You said the spring was missing? Where did is go? Is it broken or MIA.

On My machine I am able to remove the whole friction plate assembly with out disassembling the two halves of the machine. You may have to remove the hex shaft assy to get it out out of there. Not a big deal.

Study it carefully before digging in. I could not open the link provided by bad69cat so I am assuming it is like the many MTD's I have worked on.

Good Luck


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF stodgygent


----------



## stodgygent (Apr 30, 2014)

According to the diagram from the manual (Sears Parts Direct link above) in the lower left corner #60 Extension Spring (mislabeled online) is the one I do not seem to have. Therefore, there is not even pressure across the the wheel. There is a bolt that appears to hook one end of the spring, but I'm not sure where it hooks on the pivot plate. It is gone - not sure how it would escape, though.

There is a hole on the right side for the spring, but not on the left.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

similar to this one? http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/gandorph/2009-12-09_192145_12-9-2009_11-17-58_AM.png

The spring is part of the cable assy......

See time frame 7:54 http://www.musicamoviles.com/FyswzG...w-blower-belt-and-friction-wheel-replacement/ and the routing is visible


----------



## stodgygent (Apr 30, 2014)

No. But the picture is perfect. The cable and spring going up pulls up the plate to engage the wheels. The spring on the bottom right keeps tension on the plate. It looked like from the diagram that there should be another spring on the left side of the plate where the bolt comes through, but there isn't one the photo. I guess I can now stop looking for it. - Thanks

Trying to remove the friction wheel disc now.


----------

